# ALT enyzme count over limit



## estoguy (1 Jun 2012)

Hi everyone.  Just sent off my medical stuff including blood test results.

My numbers came back normal, except for ALT which was 67.  My last blood work two years ago was at 48.  Looking into it, that number could suggest some kind of liver issue, but none of my other numbers were out of whack.  I should also mention that I did have gall bladder surgery about 10 years ago.  After doing a bit of research, from what I can tell, I don't think I have anything wrong with me, except maybe my diet might be a little off.  I was reading about some people with problems, but their levels were CONSIDERABLY higher. Could this cause me any issues as far as the recruiting process goes?  

Any ideas/suggestions?  

I'm also going to be following up with my doctor.  He just got the results yesterday, so he hasn't taken a look yet.


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.  Just sent off my medical stuff including blood test results.
> 
> My numbers came back normal, except for ALT which was 67.  My last blood work two years ago was at 48.  Looking into it, that number could suggest some kind of liver issue, but none of my other numbers were out of whack.  I should also mention that I did have gall bladder surgery about 10 years ago.  After doing a bit of research, from what I can tell, I don't think I have anything wrong with me, except maybe my diet might be a little off.  I was reading about some people with problems, but their levels were CONSIDERABLY higher. Could this cause me any issues as far as the recruiting process goes?
> 
> ...



Your doctor MIGHT do some extra stuff, but in and of itself, if the other liver fucntions are fine, I wouldn't worry unless he does.

MM


----------



## estoguy (3 Jun 2012)

Thanks MM... I've been doing some more research on this since I posted, and I think its probably more lifestyle than any kind of problem.

I do work out, and several sites I found on the internet said that ALT numbers can be boosted if you are doing workouts and the like. Certain foods can boost it too.   And with all my other counts well within normal ranges, I can't see it being liver disease, Hepatitis or something like that.  Got screened for Hep B/C along with other stuff in January, and it was negative and I'm not a drug user or had any kind of blood to blood contact.


----------

